# Titanium heater controller flashing power light....



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got this titanium heater
Aqua Heat Titanium Water Heater

just put it on my new salty tank... it's been just fine in my big tank but now when i plug it in the power light (which is normally solid) is flashing, and the heat light is not coming on.

Any ideas? 
I've tried it on a power bar, and directly into the wall socket.. no change

thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What I found with these heaters is in time the top comes loose and water could get inside. If you do not have a GFCI, it may be grounding out.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the power bar is a surge protector


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Surge protection does not protect against ground fault - as far as I know? You can stick you hand in the water and see if you get a small buzz


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

maybe i'll just go to the store! lol i'm going to leave it out overnight to dry, and plug it back in tomorrow out of the water and see what happens


----------

